# December NYC Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I've just set up a poll on Doodle.com for selecting a date for the December NYC Gathering. If you have not received the email from Doodle requesting your participation in the poll, and if you would like to participate in the date selection, please PM me your email address.

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Any decisions yet? I'm assuming we are looking at Monday the 17th or Tuesday the 18th next week? Based on Doodle...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Jake,

You're correct - it will either be next Monday or Tuesday. We only had 5 of 20 invitees respond. If no one else chimes in I'll toss a coin.

Sorry for not being on top of this, but I'm heading to Indianapolis in the morning for a funeral service.

Bob


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I would like to drop a vote in for the 18th (if it's not too late) as I will be flying into N.J. on the 17th. I would love to attend this meet, but will need someone to help me navigate my way from Montclair to wherever you guys get together at.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

randommind said:


> I would like to drop a vote in for the 18th (if it's not too late) as I will be flying into N.J. on the 17th. I would love to attend this meet, but will need someone to help me navigate my way from Montclair to wherever you guys get together at.


We've got an out-of-towner coming... We should have it in Jersey! I know a beer garden in downtown Jersey City that we can hang out at


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

18th is fine by me!

Riko, what's a beer garden? (showing my ignorance by being too lazy to use google...)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's a bar type place where there's a huge outdoor area that's setup with picninc tables (also have some indoors for winter time) ... basically a bar that has lots of different types of beer. 

Welcome to Zeppelin Hall Restaurant & Biergarten | Jersey City, NJ


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

randommind said:


> I would like to drop a vote in for the 18th (if it's not too late) as I will be flying into N.J. on the 17th. I would love to attend this meet, but will need someone to help me navigate my way from Montclair to wherever you guys get together at.


Wes,

I'd suggest a bus into the NY Port Authority Bus Terminal at 42nd street. Here's their list of bus lines serving Montclair: Bus Company Destinations Search Results - Bus Station - The Port Authority of NY & NJ. Here's a link to DeCamp Bus Lines: Bus Transportation | NYC Commuter & Charter Bus NY, NJ, CT & PA. I'd try DeCamp first to see if their stops are close to where you'll be staying. Also check for payment rules like exact change required on the way in and maybe a ticket on the way out. The bus terminal is a couple of blocks from the place we held the last and next gatherings.

Hope you can make it. You can usually spot the froggers by the plant cuttings in front of them.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*December NYC Gathering - Tuesday 12/18*

The December NYC Gathering will take place next Tuesday evening, 12/18, at:

MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL - Untitled Document (www dot mrbiggsnewyork dot com)

The address is 596 10th Avenue (Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan.

Start time is around 6:30. Try and get there before 7:00 because that is when their 
first Happy Hour ends.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I have 6 Basti's available that I can bring. Two are a very nice rich orange/red and ones looks pretty round so I am thinking it is probably a female. The two orange ones are 7-9 months old. The other 4 range in color from gold dusty/yellow to a lighter orange. They are 4-6 months old. Just lets know if anyone wants any and I can bring them. 
Matthew


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Riko,

I'm starting to think that we might be approaching a "critical mass" for a monthly frogger gathering in central NJ. Don't know if I'm off base or not, but I have the feeling that central NJ froggers are more likely to have a Monday to Friday 9 to 5 jobs than our NYC counterparts. 

PM me if you'd like to "lead the charge", and we can discuss it off-line...

Regards,
Bob



eos said:


> We've got an out-of-towner coming... We should have it in Jersey! I know a beer garden in downtown Jersey City that we can hang out at


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll be stopping by  

I have a few plants cuttings, but not too many. 
I also have an extra nominant imitator - if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 6 juvi Super blue auratus that I will let go for an sweet deal of $200. They are eating me out of house and home.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Looking for an adult male azureus...

Also, I have broms if anyone needs any. 5 bucks each. Just let me know if you want me to bring them.

I'll be bringing some clippings as well.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

radiata said:


> Riko,
> 
> I'm starting to think that we might be approaching a "critical mass" for a monthly frogger gathering in central NJ. Don't know if I'm off base or not, but I have the feeling that central NJ froggers are more likely to have a Monday to Friday 9 to 5 jobs than our NYC counterparts.
> 
> ...


You're doing a stellar job, Bob. We'll stick with the NYC area


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Due to an error in communication on my part with my frogsitter, I made a last minute decision to travel with several frogs....if anyone could spare a producing fly culture, I would be very appreciative!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be bringing some cultures of bean beetles.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Im going to Fauna today if anyone needs any supplies!!!!! Let me know before 2:30pm Tuesday.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

can anyone bring 2 petri dishes? Look for the hybrid Azures Dave


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

randommind said:


> Due to an error in communication on my part with my frogsitter, I made a last minute decision to travel with several frogs....if anyone could spare a producing fly culture, I would be very appreciative!


I don't have a spare producing one, but I can make a fresh one with lots in there.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

*A REMINDER!!!!!*​Please be discrete with the bugs and feeders. This is a food establishment and a cup o' bugs is not on the menu.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

mordoria said:


> *A REMINDER!!!!!*​Please be discrete with the bugs and feeders. This is a food establishment and a cup o' bugs is not on the menu.



Not very multicultural of them, no?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I can bring a single (5 month ootw) benedicta for $125 or 3 tarapoto (2 are 2month ootw / 1 is 1 month ootw) all 3 for $100

Please e-mail me if you want me to bring them along: 

[email protected]


Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

randommind said:


> Due to an error in communication on my part with my frogsitter, I made a last minute decision to travel with several frogs....if anyone could spare a producing fly culture, I would be very appreciative!


I would love to make it. But i'm stuck at home with the kids while my wife studies for her final. I have a producing flightless FF culture you can have for free if you want to pick up. ( i'm on 37th Street, between 10th and 11th Ave).

I made the mistake of getting 3 cultures and they are all producing all at once and i only have 2 darts and my other animals won't take them.

I can be reaches at [email protected]


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

dvknight said:


> Looking for an adult male azureus...
> 
> Also, I have broms if anyone needs any. 5 bucks each. Just let me know if you want me to bring them.
> 
> I'll be bringing some clippings as well.


I'll take 4 if you can spare and some clippings, i'm setting up a 18x18x24 exoterra.

I can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> I will be bringing some cultures of bean beetles.


I'll take a culture of BB. I'm running low. My smaller chameleons won't touch FFs.

please e-mail me if anything at [email protected]


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I might be a few late because we are coming from Jersey after work.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Email sent.



randommind said:


> I can bring a single (5 month ootw) benedicta for $125 or 3 tarapoto (2 are 2month ootw / 1 is 1 month ootw) all 3 for $100
> 
> Please e-mail me if you want me to bring them along:
> 
> ...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I might be a few late because we are coming from Jersey after work.


Hey ... where in CNJ are you? I won't be able to make this meeting tonight, but maybe in the future we can carpool?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

eos said:


> Hey ... where in CNJ are you? I won't be able to make this meeting tonight, but maybe in the future we can carpool?


Hey, I'm in Howell. I actually just got on the train. I would be down to carpool. Send me a PM and let me know where you're at.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Hey, I'm in Howell. I actually just got on the train. I would be down to carpool. Send me a PM and let me know where you're at.


Oh snap! You're close. I'm in Matawan close to Old Bridge. However, I was under the impression that you were driving in. lol. I was hopeful in getting a ride home because taking the train after hours sucks. I take the North Jersey Coast line. Which one are you on?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

We are on Jersey Coast line, we got on in Long Branch, because its right by my job. 
I'm a dangerous driver to begin with, so I'd not like to test my luck in the city. Next time we might do something differently.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Heard it was a good turnout. That's my local bar, good place. And thanks to whomever passed on the BeanBeatles for me!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> We are on Jersey Coast line, we got on in Long Branch, because its right by my job.
> I'm a dangerous driver to begin with, so I'd not like to test my luck in the city. Next time we might do something differently.


That's good to know. Well next time we can at least catch the train home together.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

It was great seeing so many new faces! Nice meeting everybody!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I had such a good time. It was really nice to meet everyone.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

JonRich said:


> Heard it was a good turnout. That's my local bar, good place. And thanks to whomever passed on the BeanBeatles for me!


That would have been me. 

We had a big turn out, maybe the best so far. We have to thank Bob, he works so hard to make these things possible. Thanks for all of the cutting guys.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course the one I couldn't make ended up being the best so far... uuugghh

Glad everyone had a good time though! Everyone has to show up at the next one too!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> It was great seeing so many new faces! Nice meeting everybody!





Gnarly said:


> I had such a good time. It was really nice to meet everyone.





B-NICE said:


> We had a big turn out, maybe the best so far.





Frogilicious said:


> Of course the one I couldn't make ended up being the best so far... uuugghh
> 
> Glad everyone had a good time though! Everyone has to show up at the next one too!


Dammit! I knew I should've gone! Stupid work!


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Got there around 8:30pm and it was plenty of time to talk frogs. didn't leave Mr Bigs until Midnight.. Great Gathering..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wish i had more time


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

DendroJoe said:


> Got there around 8:30pm and it was plenty of time to talk frogs. didn't leave Mr Bigs until Midnight.. Great Gathering..


I must've just missed you....Nice to meet some "frog veterans"!! Thanks to all for the free cuttings!! I can't wait for the next meet.

Midnight!? Wow


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

NYC froggers rule! And Mr. Biggs is cool for not busting our ba_. Happy holidays to all!

Peace,

G


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a great time everyone! It's just a little too far for me to make the next one...but I can't wait to see all ya'all next year! 

Thanks again for bringing me some flies Bob and Jake!


----------

